# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Er wordt minder antibiotica voorgeschreven

## Leontien

Instituut voor Verantwoord Medicijngebruik (IVM) is blij met de ontwikkeling dat huisartsen minder antibiotica voorschrijven. In 2010 kreeg 19% van de patiënten een of meerdere antibioticakuren en in 2012 was dat 15%. Het gevolg van teveel antibiotica binnenkrijgen is dat je er uiteindelijk resistent voor kunt worden en dan werkt het dus niet meer. Op den duur zouden dan ziektes zoals longontsteking en bloedvergiftiging niet meer te behandelen zijn. Zelf kunnen we ook voorkomen om minder antibiotica binnen te krijgen door soms een infectie te accepteren voor wat het is en langzaam zelf laten verdwijnen. Of door een antibioticakuur helemaal af te maken ookal voel je je eerder opgeknapt.
Bron: ad.nl

Merk jij dat er minder antibiotica wordt gegeven door de huisarts?

----------

